# Switched Tilly's Food



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, I changed the girls to raw about 5 months ago.

Lacie, always my picky eater, loved the raw from day 1 and gobbles it up. Now Lacie has never gobbled anything up before -- even human food, so this is very good.

Tilly, always my chow hound, wouldn't touch the raw. After about 3 1/2 months, she decided that she could eat it and began eating the raw, although she never seemed to truly enjoy it.

Then we went on Chirstmas vacation where we could not take the raw. I bought the Nature's Variety kibble and mixed a little of their canned food in during the week we were gone. Neither of the girls seemed to enjoy this, but did manage to eat some.

When we got home last week, I began feeding the raw again. Lacie gobbled it up and seemed happy that she was getting her "special food" again. Tilly didn't want to eat it, ate a couple of bites and quickly vomitted.

Since then, she won't touch the raw. She won't touch the kibble either and will eat the canned, but doesn't seem to truly enjoy it.

Tilly is terribly thin anyway and it's hard to keep any weight on her because of her high energy level. Any suggestions on a different food to try?

Tilly has never been a picky eater before. Do you think I should go back to home cooking for her?


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I had to switch one of my dogs off of raw and Instinct because they seemed to have alot of problems digesting it with ease (the raw) and would also pick at the Instinct and had runny poop on Instinct.

Both of those have a very high protein content which is only necessary for a very active dog. I have since sought out a lower protein brand thats easier on the stomach and am now using California Natural Lamb & Rice little bites and Canidae Lamb & Rice. These have around 20-21 percent protein versus 35-42 in Instinct. Its not for certain but may be a possibility that the high protein is too much for Tilly is it? All 3 love the raw here but the one that does not poop regularly on it is no longer on it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out the others.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- after doing a lot more research -- I switched Tilly to Innova canned yesterday. This is the 2nd day that she's eaten it and she's back to gobbling it down.

There was just something about the Instinct that she didn't care for. Thanks for the info that it's so high in protein.

Lacie, my lovely little princess, continues with the raw and is loving it. Seems like the only thing she's ever really enjoyed eating and since I changed to the raw mostly for Lacie's allegies, I'm glad that she's still happy with it.

So now I'm feeding Lacie raw; Tilly is getting Innova and Nellie, our black lab, is getting some special ProPlan kibble that the vet has her on for her yeast infections in the ears. Dinner time is certainly an experience. Half the time, Jerry calls me on my way home to ask, "What are you feeding the girls now?" as he normally gets their dinner ready before I get home from the office. Yes -- it can be confusing, but hopefully we're set for a while. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad to hear the new food is working out for Tilly :chili: I must say two of mine are doing loads better on lower protein formulas than the Instinct. Its very high caliber food but if it doesn't work the individual dog it doesn't work.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Lacie's Mom, I'm so glad little Tilly is on a food she can now enjoy!! Would you mind sharing what your vet advised about the ProPlan in regard to yeast infection in the ears?


----------

